# Slovak: I can't understand you



## gabrigabri

Ahoj!

Could you please translate this for me? I don't speak Slovak at all!

"I really like you but I don't understand you, I don't speak Slovak! Do you speak German, English, French or Italian? I would like to have more pictures of you. Thanks"


thank you all!


----------



## jazyk

I speak no Slovak, but since I'm a smart a**, based on my Czech, a dictionary and some educated guesses, I've come up with this.  I'm sure they'll understand the message, even though there could be something slightly wrong here and there. If you'd like to be accurate, wait for real speakers, if you can't wait, send this and see what happens. 

Mám Ťa veľa rád, ale nerozumiem Ti. Nevieš po nemecky, po anglicky, po francúzsky alebo po taliansky? Rád by dostal viac Tvojich fotiek. D'akujem.


----------



## gabrigabri

Thanks thanks, it'll be ok!!


----------



## Mac_Linguist

jazyk said:


> I speak no Slovak, but since I'm a smart a**, based on my Czech, a dictionary and some educated guesses, I've come up with this.  I'm sure they'll understand the message, even though there could be something slightly wrong here and there. If you'd like to be accurate, wait for real speakers, if you can't wait, send this and see what happens.
> 
> Mám Ťa veľa rád, ale nerozumiem Ti. Nevieš po nemecky, po anglicky, po francúzsky alebo po taliansky? Rád by dostal viac Tvojich fotiek. D'akujem.



As a Slavic speaker, that doesn't look too good. For starters, the verb conjugations don't look right.


----------



## jazyk

You're welcome to fix them. As I said, I did the best I could.


----------



## zuzanadoma

To me, the verbs look ok. I'd change the first part into "Velmi sa mi páčiš,...

Good luck 

Zuzka


----------



## winpoj

"Rád by" doesn't look right for first person singular - try "rád by som".


----------



## zuzanadoma

I think it is correct, just google it... We'd need a native speaker to say what's right I guess


----------



## zuzanadoma

Sorry, I confused the two expressions in your reply, winpoj - I agree "rád by som" is correct. My apologies. I'd better get more sleep tonight


----------

